# Strange Creature filmed in a pond in Lithuania - Mar 6, 2014



## Vigilante

Witness report: So I was walking with my dog in the evening just before sunset, we were travelling into vast fields of nature to escape common modern view.

By accident I found a pond. It catched my interest since i saw a waterhole in the middle of it. Usually people drills waterholes in their ponds where fish lives, at winter time, so fish can breathe.

I thought I will see some fishes and stuff... But as soon as i came closer, I noticed that it was evaporating. You can't see this in the video since I was filming with my phone which has not a high resolution camera.

When I stepped on that frozen pond, farther away from that waterhole (where i was standing) ice was 20 centimeters thick or even more. And that waterhole looked like it was melted with fire or something... You can see around that waterhole that there is snow or maybe ice particles blasted away from the center of this waterhole.

It is not volcanic activity. In the middle of Europe, Lithuania, there are no volcanoes or underground volcanic currents. Plus water would be boiling. There are no pipes in the middle of nowhere, so not a damaged pipe...

Natural Gas or oil? Impossible, it is not hot and why only the part of this whole pond is melted just above this thing/activity-reason?

At first glance, it looks like a jellyfish, but it is not. What was really there is still unknown for me.

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UU2Td-OGzmaph2HaT7oWyeWA&v=TMeoG9ScQ1o]Strange Phenomenon - WHAT THE HELL IS THAT? 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheOldSchool

It's just Gretchen Carlson's vagina practicing acclimating to frigid cold temperatures.

It's one of many daily rituals that allows her to stomach her contributions to fox news


----------



## Vigilante

TheOldSchool said:


> It's just Gretchen Carlson's vagina practicing acclimating to frigid cold temperatures.
> 
> It's one of many daily rituals that allows her to stomach her contributions to fox news



Thank you child for the highlights of your intellect.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just Gretchen Carlson's vagina practicing acclimating to frigid cold temperatures.
> 
> It's one of many daily rituals that allows her to stomach her contributions to fox news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you child for the highlights of your intellect.
Click to expand...

!

I love that you respond so quickly to my posts! 

Maybe one day your posts will be better than a blob vagina in a frozen puddle!


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says it's pro'bly a fire breathin' octopus.


----------



## TheOldSchool

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd says it's pro'bly a fire breathin' octopus.



Where have you been Waltky????


----------



## waltky

School:

Thanks fer askin'...

... been doin' taxes fer peeps.


----------



## Sallow

TheOldSchool said:


> It's just Gretchen Carlson's vagina practicing acclimating to frigid cold temperatures.
> 
> It's one of many daily rituals that allows her to stomach her contributions to fox news


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vigilante said:


> Witness report: So I was walking with my dog in the evening just before sunset, we were travelling into vast fields of nature to escape common modern view.
> 
> By accident I found a pond. It catched my interest since i saw a waterhole in the middle of it. Usually people drills waterholes in their ponds where fish lives, at winter time, so fish can breathe.
> 
> I thought I will see some fishes and stuff... But as soon as i came closer, I noticed that it was evaporating. You can't see this in the video since I was filming with my phone which has not a high resolution camera.
> 
> When I stepped on that frozen pond, farther away from that waterhole (where i was standing) ice was 20 centimeters thick or even more. And that waterhole looked like it was melted with fire or something... You can see around that waterhole..
> 
> It is not volcanic activity. In the middle of Europe, Lithuania, there are no volcanoes or underground volcanic currents. Plus water would be boiling. There are no pipes in the middle of nowhere, so not a damaged pipe...
> 
> Natural Gas or oil? Impossible, it is not hot and why only the part of this whole pond is melted just above this thing/activity-reason?
> 
> At first glance, it looks like a jellyfish, but it is not. What was really there is still unknown for me.
> 
> Strange Phenomenon - WHAT THE HELL IS THAT? 2014 - YouTube





That is a very unusual sighting, Vigilante.  At the end it looks like ripples of water washing over a beach but this would be impossible as it is covered by water already.  There appears to be another surface underneath it the water is swashing around over.    Which leads me to believe there is a structure - a tunnel -some sort of underground facility perhaps built beneath it.  They have drills now where they can create huge tunnels - the Russians have the technology.   Are there any nearby bases?  Military posts, et? Maybe there is some sort of ventillation system beneath creating air which would move the sediment around?   Not sure.  That is a wild guess.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Pretty damn obvious it is some kind of sulphiric substance, or something. It is clearly liquid.
You can see several times it bubbles. Whatever it is, it is hot as it has melted the ice.
 No mystery.


----------



## Darlene

Vigilante said:


> Witness report: So I was walking with my dog in the evening just before sunset, we were travelling into vast fields of nature to escape common modern view.
> 
> By accident I found a pond. It catched my interest since i saw a waterhole in the middle of it. Usually people drills waterholes in their ponds where fish lives, at winter time, so fish can breathe.
> 
> I thought I will see some fishes and stuff... But as soon as i came closer, I noticed that it was evaporating. You can't see this in the video since I was filming with my phone which has not a high resolution camera.
> 
> When I stepped on that frozen pond, farther away from that waterhole (where i was standing) ice was 20 centimeters thick or even more. And that waterhole looked like it was melted with fire or something... You can see around that waterhole that there is snow or maybe ice particles blasted away from the center of this waterhole.
> 
> It is not volcanic activity. In the middle of Europe, Lithuania, there are no volcanoes or underground volcanic currents. Plus water would be boiling. There are no pipes in the middle of nowhere, so not a damaged pipe...
> 
> Natural Gas or oil? Impossible, it is not hot and why only the part of this whole pond is melted just above this thing/activity-reason?
> 
> At first glance, it looks like a jellyfish, but it is not. What was really there is still unknown for me.
> 
> [ame=[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UU2Td-OGzmaph2HaT7oWyeWA&v=TMeoG9ScQ1o]Strange"]Strange Phenomenon - WHAT THE HELL IS THAT 2014 - YouTube[/url] Phenomenon - WHAT THE HELL IS THAT? 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


Where are you from Vigilante?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Real 'strange creature' filmed/photograped in pond:












...Yes, that's a great white shark. 

Great White Shark in Cape Cod Salt Pond Photos


----------

